# [SOLVED] Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently bought an iPhone so I am selling my Itouch. It was jailbroken so I tried to erase all data on the device but when it booted afterwards it got stuck. It shows the apple logo then above a weird line and a boot symbol over the apple logo. If any help please post.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

try a hard reboot, press the power button then the home button at the same time and hold. Are you wanting to keep it jailbroken or what?


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

No I'm selling it and I've hard reboot or attempted numerous times. Any other ideas.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

did you try connecting to itunes and do a restore


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

iTunes won't recognize it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

when you plug it into the computer does windows explorer recognize it?

Apple - Support - iPod touch - iTunes Troubleshooting Assistant


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

I have Mac OSX so no


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

You will need to do a Force Restore.

Follow these steps on how to set the iDevice into Restore Mode.



> The force restore part may take up to 20 seconds.
> 
> *Make sure the Device is off!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

Trust me I know I tried every trick but is there a 3 rd party application that can help me. I can't get it into recovery mode and it won't.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

I would suggest checking with the apple community

https://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa

or

apple-iphone : Apple iPhone Group


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

That be great but this is about jailbreaking. Something apple won't allow in their discussions.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

The second link I gave you will. It is a yahoo group - nothing to do with apple. As far as the apple discussion group, you can just tell them about the error , dont have to say anything about it being jailbroken. Unless you are wanting to sell it as jailbroken.


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

Well it isn't jailvroken and I don't want it to be but it's stuck in a constant loop


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*



Commodoregeek said:


> Well it isn't jailvroken and I don't want it to be but it's stuck in a constant loop


Try my steps above again. Make sure to take your time. It could take up to 30 sec. before you see the restore mode. Try it 1 - 2 more times. The way I see it is this is your only option of a Restore.

Please read all the steps before you do them.


Here is a youtube video on how to force a iDevice into Restore mode if you don't like reading the steps.

how to force restore your ipod touch or iphone - YouTube


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks I was forgetting the hold home button after u let go the sleep wake


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*

Ill take it, you got it working then?

If there are no more questions can you please mark this topic as [SOLVED] with the tread tools at the top!

Glad we could help.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipod stuck booting*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ill take it, you got it working then?
> 
> If there are no more questions can you please mark this topic as [SOLVED] with the tread tools at the top!
> 
> Glad we could help.


Hi Commodoregeek, please remember to mark your thread as solved, as Masterchief described. Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Marked as solved - thanks, nice help given & received... :wave:


----------

